# My fears came true............



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I posted a week or so ago about the 20 some birds that I had here, waiting to go to thier new home, etc..............well, yesterday morning at 7:15, we get this e-mail.........seems after this guy has gone to all the trouble of traveling a good 60 miles one way, spending the day, (along with me, my husband, another friend and two other people) taking down the loft and moving it to his house, putting it back up, painting, cleaning, etc...........his wife had decided that he can't have pigeons in the back yard. So, now here I sit with all these birds that I HAVE to find a home for. If anyone is interested, let me know. I do have a man coming today to look at them, he'll possibly take a few but I know he won't take them all. They are all 2005 birds, were raced in 2005 YB's. Some were raised by us, some by other members of our club. I won't go into detail about colors or sexes. I'm not sure of the sex on some of them. Just throwing it out there if anyone is interested. Quite a few people know about these birds, so I'm hoping I'll get some local takers. They will be first come, first serve....................
I was afraid this was going to happen because after the loft was gone and I had the birds, I started hearing rumblings that this man's wife was pretty unhappy about the whole pigeon thing. I talked to this man the night before we got the e-mail and he was planning at that time to come get the birds on 6 Jan. I thought, "ok, everything is good"......then whammy.......he changes his mind in less than 12 hours............


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, so sorry for this to happen to you.
One thing though, I am glad the birds are with you, safe and well cared for until they go their permanent home.
Hope you find people to take them soon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

I'm so sorry to hear this. I sure hope and pray these birds will find another home or homes. 

Thank you for taking such good care of them in the meantime.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Consarn it, Renee,
Well, I can always make room for a bird or two, if you get stuck with them. Just let me know.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Consarn it, Renee,
> Well, I can always make room for a bird or two, if you get stuck with them. Just let me know.
> Daryl



Thanks for the offer. I'm going to try my best to get them placed around here, unless someone who's specifically looking for some breeders for race birds. We went out and caught them all up in the dark last night so we could write down all the band numbers. With the exception of two, they all look and feel much better than they did two weeks ago. They've put on weight. Anyway, I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Renee, I'm so sorry this has happened. If I didn't still have most of the school project birds, I'd take some of these for you.

Terry


----------



## sevenznuf (Dec 7, 2006)

*birds*

hey im from mt airy, we talked awhile back about steve norman and those guys, id love to take some if youll meet me halfway between us. ill send you a pm with my email.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll take 2 pairs..... I don't want to end up overrun with birds or else I would take more. What about the loft? Did the guy seem desperate to get rid of it? *drooling at the thought of not having to build another damn loft*


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

People... (some) ugh and argh... My best wishes in finding takers! Wish I could take some off your hands... Spring is still a ways off. Thats when I will be adding on to the loft. Sorry this happened to you Renee, but the birds are safe with you... it is a good thing they did not go over there and have his wife ranting at them! What is wrong with her? Why would they bother her any? whatever...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How unfair for you, Renee.  I hope you get homes nearby for them. If not, then I guess we can go from there with shipping ideas.  Heck of a way to start the new yea.


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

GEES Gues im lucky my wife loves the birds she even let me put an old pair in the kitchen they raised a couple of rounds she has even told me im going to build another loft she helps feed and even scape and clean everyday we go to auctions and she gets mad when i quit bidding she has started a bird fund so we can visit rick mardis at cbs on vacation to pick up some birds ahh life is good


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

WFLlofts said:


> GEES Gues im lucky my wife loves the birds she even let me put an old pair in the kitchen they raised a couple of rounds she has even told me im going to build another loft she helps feed and even scape and clean everyday we go to auctions and she gets mad when i quit bidding she has started a bird fund so we can visit rick mardis at cbs on vacation to pick up some birds ahh life is good



It sure helps when your partner is working on the same wavelength.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WFLlofts said:


> GEES Gues im lucky my wife loves the birds she even let me put an old pair in the kitchen they raised a couple of rounds she has even told me im going to build another loft she helps feed and even scape and clean everyday we go to auctions and she gets mad when i quit bidding she has started a bird fund so we can visit rick mardis at cbs on vacation to pick up some birds ahh life is good



You are VERY lucky. I know of three different men who, in the past 6 months, gave up thier birds because of the wife...........one even died a while back after having birds for 40 plus years. I'd rather be in the loft scraping poop than cooking, cleaning, shopping...........but it's not for everyone. But,,,,even if the wife is not interested in the birds, I'd sure rather have my husband spending his spare time in the back yard with pigeons, rather than down at the local pool hall/bar.......JMO. I'm pretty lucky too....my husband likes the birds and he helps clean and feed every morning, but at times I spend countless hours in the loft. There's lots of times that we go out and eat, because I don't have time to cook and "watch" the birds. He doesn't mind at all. Never says a word.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would give up my boyfriend before I'd let him make me give up my pigeons.  And I love my boyfriend very much.


----------



## skip1988 (Jan 3, 2007)

*i will take some*

i live in maine with a heated shed for them if you get stuck with them i will pay for shipping if you want to send some to me and i would love it if you did an you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thought I'd give a quick update so that people won't write me, willing to take these birds. They have all found a home. I still have a few here, but have a couple of people coming to get them in the next week or so. I appreciate all the offers here and by e-mail or PM.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great update. Thanks Renee.

Reti


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Skip,
How do you heat your shed?

Thanks,

Laura


----------

